# Free Sigs, Cormier, Silva, Diaz



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Let me know if anyone wants one.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

These are gorgeous, well done sir!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Killer work guy!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Toxic you have surpassed yourself


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Someone rock that DC one asap!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Someone rock that DC one asap!


Unfortunately I love the sigs, but *hate *the fighters in them lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd run the Cormier one except it was made by Toxic, ew, gross, blah!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Love em all! you were always talented with SIGS!! Keep up up bud


----------

